# First time poster...DUCK!!!!



## Chris-Orton (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok, this is my first post on here, which considering my question, is appropriate.  I have quite a bit of cooking experience, and I'm sure I will be sharing many recipes/stories over time.  But, this is the first time I have ever had a duck in my home.  Recently, I was given a whole frozen smoked duck.  As far as I know, a smoked duck is one that's ready to eat, but in it's current form is a duckcicle.  Whats the best way to heat this bad boy up?  

I have plenty of rice, taters and other stuff to go with it for sides.  Not sure how it's been seasoned though (if at all) so it should be an adventure.  Thanks in advance and looking forward to cooking with you all.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome to DC, Chris!  There are plenty of duck afficiandos here, they will jump in.

I know with my smoked Greenberg turkey, heating is not recommended, just serve at room temp.  Not sure about your duck.  Is it home smoked, or commercial?


----------



## Chris-Orton (Nov 19, 2011)

Its home done.  Think maybe I lights run my metal detector over it to make sure all the shot is out


----------



## Chris-Orton (Nov 19, 2011)

Chris-Orton said:
			
		

> Its home done.  Think maybe I lights run my metal detector over it to make sure all the shot is out



  Hmmm...  Autocorrecting iPad lol.  I @might@ run....


----------



## Josie1945 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Chris
Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2011)

Ha!  Fellow iPad user!

To turn auto correct off:

1. Navigate to Settings -> General -> Keyboard

2. Touch Auto-Correction -> OFF


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2011)

Chris-Orton said:


> Ok, this is my first post on here, which considering my question, is appropriate.  I have quite a bit of cooking experience, and I'm sure I will be sharing many recipes/stories over time.  But, this is the first time I have ever had a duck in my home.  Recently, I was given a whole frozen smoked duck.  As far as I know, a smoked duck is one that's ready to eat, but in it's current form is a duckcicle.  Whats the best way to heat this bad boy up?
> 
> I have plenty of rice, taters and other stuff to go with it for sides.  Not sure how it's been seasoned though (if at all) so it should be an adventure.  Thanks in advance and looking forward to cooking with you all.




I have never served one but, I think you are supposed to serve it on quackers!

Vitauta will know what to do.  She has a duckcicle in her home too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> I have never served one but, I think you are supposed to serve it on quackers!
> 
> Vitauta will know what to do.  She has a duckcicle in her home too.



Aunt Bea, you quack me up!


----------



## Chris-Orton (Nov 19, 2011)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Aunt Bea, you quack me up!



Rabbit season! Duck season! Rabbit season! Duck season! Rabbit season! rabbit season! duck season, fire!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 20, 2011)

welcome chris.

i've only cooked raw duck before, so i'm not sure about how to reheat a smoked ducksicle. maybe just defrost and reheat as you would leftover turkey, either in a nuker, in gravy, or in an oven on a rack in a pan with some water.

although, parts of the duck are usually best served medium on the medium rare side, such as the breast. and the skin is supposed to be crisp.

since it is smoked, maybe you could cut it into halves and reheat it, bone side down, on the grill.


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 20, 2011)

If I had your tasty treat, I would wrap it in cabbage leafs with sticky rice, soy sauce and wasibi . serve it cold or room temp . Oh so good!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 20, 2011)

i had duck breast sushi (temaki) once. it was pretty good!


----------



## Chris-Orton (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, I just cracked into it a bit ago.  Cold, it was still good, but  bit worried to do anything too fancy with it.  Only took a small bit, and the first bite, sure enough...found a piece of shot lol


----------

